# Strange high RPM surging issue Honda eu2000i



## Skipjackrick (Nov 16, 2017)

So I have taken this carburetor apart and cleaned it very well. I have always kept good fuel in the generator and now I get this problem where the generator surges at high RPM without a load. I can’t seem to figure it out. The fuel is good, the carb is clean. 

The throttle motor pushes up and down. I can hold the throttle in place with a screwdriver and it runs better but it won’t allow the system to deliver power.

If I disconnect the throttle motor it runs beautifully, allows me to plug in a hair dryer and runs with a load. But obviously that’s not a desirable state. Is this a throttle motor issue or something electronic with the board?


Here is a video to show you what is happening.


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Here's a guy who had the same problem.....


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

That said, Honda did have a factory recall on the early Throttle Control motors. Mine is one of those and never had the replacement but still runs fine.

Still, I have no experience with that throttle control motor but if it runs "beautifully" when you disconnect it then it certainly could be causing the throttle to oscillate. If it was a dirty carb issue you would most likely still have the issue after disconnecting it since as far as I can find, it's purpose is to move the butterfly valve as needed to vary engine speed based on vacuum, load etc.

I wish I knew more about that part since I have this generator and there appears to be VERY little information available about it specifically. And mine is the original version with the problematic Throttle Motor Control (but again, I've had no problems yet)


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

My guess from afar is a cap or resistor has failed in the controller, or there is a transient that has found it's way into the controller. This is all based on the unit preforming correctly under load, otherwise. Caps an resistors fail all the time.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

One thing you might try is lubing the throttle shaft an any linkage. There is a remote chance the work load of the actuator is being exceeded by the increased friction of age/hrs.

HTH

Kenneth


----------

